# My Lease-End turn in experience



## knechtea (Mar 4, 2009)

A 1994 Honda Accord with 180,000 miles. Well, and we placed an order for 2011 X5 35d. Who knows when it will actually get here with all the delays, but thankfully we have something else to drive.


----------

